# hello just joined



## 121576 (Mar 22, 2009)

Good morning,
have just joined and have been asked to give some information,
I am a 67 year old electrician who works during the winter and the plays during the summer.have been using a renault master van towing a caravan for the last ten years,but due to the fact that camp sites in europe have got very expensive 27 euros for one night in the netherlands last year,so then decided to buy a motorhome so we can use the aires in germany,france etc which only cost about 3 or 4 euros per night they only cater for motorhomes not caravans.bought a 1998 hymer starline

680 powered by a 2.9 merc diesel has a garage in the rear which has enough room to take two motorcycles one a road 1974 250 ducati,the other is a 250 race ducati used for classic racing in the netherlands,germany,the czech republic,france etc.Also motorhome much cheaper on ferry than van and caravan.We take drayton springer spaniel on all trips,he is a failed sniffer dog who came from the prison service,we go in a spit and sawdust pub called the stam in almelo netherlands where most strange things are smoked dogs previous training kicks in he just sits in front of anyone smoking and cries.
posted question on another part of forum where o where is the leisure battery situated on the hymer i just cant find it.
All the best.
Pete and Joan.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hello and WELCOME to motorhome facts.

I hope you enjoy your new motorhome and all your travels. We have a daft springer spaniel as well.

Afraid I do not know the answer to your question re the battery but I am sure someone will be along who will know.

Happy Travelling


----------



## bevjohn (Jul 22, 2007)

Hello and welcome to M/F its money well spent, I hope you enjoy your travels and gain a lot of information from the site.We leave for Germany this week for 3 weeks and plan to stay on nothing but stelplatz.

Regards.Bevjohn


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hello and welcome from me too.   

I'll move your thread to the Hymer forum - you will probably have more luck there. :wink: 

Dave


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

*Battery*

We have a B544 and the battery is under the passenger seat (RHD), would be the driver seat if you have LHD.

Denise


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

*Hymer battery*



> where o where is the leisure battery situated on the hymer i just cant find it..............
> Pete and Joan.


Welcome to the forum -

Funnily enough, whilst in Germany I had an electrical problem on my Hymer, thanks to a very helpful Hymer agent I discovered a leisure battery fitted in a position I didn't know existed  .

If you have a LHD vehicle (or it might even be the same for a RHD, not sure) have a look on the RH side where the step panel would normally be, it may have a cover over it, if so, lift up the cover and have a look - found that it was the home for the battery and battery fuses on my E650 8) .

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi pete and joan and welome,
doug (carper) got to the answer just before me.
simon


----------



## redjumpa (Sep 5, 2008)

Welcome to another Hymer owner. Great to see you coming over from the other side!

Our hymer is LHD and the leisure battery is under your foot as you step in the drivers door. It has a cover under the carpet.

Happy motorhoming


----------



## Gereshom (Jul 7, 2007)

WELCOME! Enjoy your travels!

Gereshom


----------



## 121576 (Mar 22, 2009)

*leisure batterys*

Hello,
thank you all for information,traced wiring from under drivers seat to a compartment under dinette locker,tight fitting panel on removal two deep cycle batterys.
Thanks again.
Pete. (electrician ???  )


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi both and welcome. An electrician is a very useful person to have on the forum -as I'm sure you'll realise !

If you'd like to cast your eyes over this section:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-179.html

and comment or add any topics that you think might be useful.....

G


----------

